# Offering Free Web Design / Logo Help



## STZREEK (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone;

Not sure if this is the right section as I'm pretty new to these forums.

But I'd like to offer some *free* help to anyone who needs it with some web design / logo design.

Things such as website backgrounds, banners, or little fixes. 

Don't be hesitant to contact me.

I have a little extra time to help anyone who needs it.

Feel free to contact me on twitter or skype.

Skype: johntamburino

Offer won't last long.


----------



## 101 double k (Mar 25, 2011)

No offence , but why would you do this? just plain old satisfaction from helping some one? experience? or trying to get word of mouth about your services?


----------



## STZREEK (Sep 13, 2011)

@101 double k - None taken. 

Just the satisfaction of helping someone is great. 

Not to mention it's a way to network with people in the industry I'm going into.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

I should come back to this topic later.
Thanks and God bless!


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

illl take you up on ur offer  can you email me?

[email protected]

simple edits such as banner on my site (egoismclothing.bigcartel.com ) want the clothing co. under it in a clearly clean script readable font lol


----------



## 101 double k (Mar 25, 2011)

STZREEK said:


> @101 double k - None taken.
> 
> Just the satisfaction of helping someone is great.
> 
> Not to mention it's a way to network with people in the industry I'm going into.


 
Awesome man, good for you!


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Please email me [email protected]
got some questions for you
Thank You
-Michael


----------



## STZREEK (Sep 13, 2011)

@EgoismBrand - Will email you now. 

@gotshirts2ink - Will also email you as well.


----------



## WYSS (Sep 14, 2011)

I might take you up on your offer and could actually pay you a little something for your time...

do you have any examples of your work? I'm interested in header/banner.


----------



## STZREEK (Sep 13, 2011)

@WYSS - Sounds great.

I have a portfolio online - (Work is kind of outdated, but I still have a lot on there.)

I'll private message you the link as I don't think I'm allowed to post it publicly.


----------

